# Bikemarkt



## Neuling68 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 
mein Beitrag von den Five Ten Schuhen wurde leider entfernt...
Ich muss aber nur einmalig 5  bezahlen, oder?
D.h. erst überweisen, dann warten auf euren Brief. Ich finde das schon kompliziert und geht bestimmt nicht soo schnell.
Naja, aber verstehen kann ich es ja schon...
Greats
Alex


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Oktober 2013)

So schlimm ist das auch nixht  und dann kannst du immer wieder Zeug vwrkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neuling68 (21. Oktober 2013)

Frau Rauscher, kannst du mir denn sagen, ob die 5  einmalig zu zahlen sind!
Und willst du jetzt die Schuhe oder nicht?
LG
Alex


----------



## Schnitte (21. Oktober 2013)

sind einmalig insofern du 5 positive bewertung innerhalb eines jahres bekommst


----------



## 4mate (21. Oktober 2013)

Schnitte schrieb:


> sind einmalig insofern du 5 positive bewertung innerhalb eines jahres bekommst


5â¬  einmalig; aber die Restriktion wurde bereits vor lÃ¤ngerer Zeit ersatzlos entfernt:

https://ident.mtb-news.de/


----------

